# Best type of wood for studs?



## Leoskee (Dec 19, 2007)

I did not realize that studs came in different types of woods. Any suggestion on the type to use for a basement remodeling? 

Thanks.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

You don't give your location. The types of wood studs available depends on your geographical area. Personally I've become a fan of metal studs.

http://www.thumbandhammer.com/diy/framing.html

Here is a video that makes it look easy: :whistling2:
http://video.bobvila.com/m/21320201/metal-stud-framing.htm
.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Depending on your location, your studs will probably be "stud" grade SPF (spruce/pine/fir) or southern yellow pine. You can get nicer grades than _stud_ such as _#2_ or _standard and better_ but you're not going to get straighter studs with higher grades, just less knots and wane. Hope for SPF and avoid SYP like the plague...Awful stuff to work with.


----------



## Leoskee (Dec 19, 2007)

Im in NJ. I was thinking about using metal studs but I was told that puting molding/chair rail will be a PITA. Any thoughts? Ive read on here that the price difference is not that big.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Moldings & rails should not be a problem with self drilling trim screws.
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0715-TST/Self-Drill-Trim-Grey-Phosphate-Screws
.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Like Bob said, metal studs are fine if you don't mind using trim screws in your moulding. Personally I started out my career framing so I prefer wood, but do use metal on rare occasion. Metal makes things rather challenging for the average DIYer if you ask me.


----------

